# SOmething you're hopelessly terrible at & Your Type



## keiralexa (Nov 23, 2014)

Whether you approach it with disdain or continue to enjoy it, 
what are you dreadful at doing regardless of how earnestly you try? 
I'll start 


I suck (very badly) at: Assembling furniture parts
Do I like it? : :shocked:
My Type: INFJ


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

Very bad at focusing.
INFP


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

Math.
INFP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Sociality
INTP


----------



## Zen Lizard (Dec 28, 2013)

Team sports.
ISFJ


----------



## Theobruh (Jul 31, 2014)

Reading people. Maybe just people in general. INTP


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Working at height.

Here's my cerebellum's reaction if I try to do something else while already trying to maintain balance:


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

I am terminally awkward socially.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

Talking to people I don't like. Keeping up with basic chores that feel pointless. Cooking. Working in a team. Ball games. First-person shooters. Filling in the details of ambitious big-picture projects. Mental arithmetic. Mentally visualising details. Not violently overreacting to spiders. Eating properly. Completing a first draft without editing as I go. Networking. Juggling. (Seriously, I went to circus school as a kid and wasn't coordinated enough to pick up nearly anything.) Interpreting primary sources. Putting on accents. Lying. Flirting with cute ladies. Tuning my bass. Hosting. Playing chess. (Yes, it's shocking, huh.) Acting. "Letting loose." Getting out of my head.

INTJ.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Dealing with people when they are sad.

Also cooking.

ENTJ


----------



## robinrobin (Sep 20, 2015)

Singing and dancing.

And crying, I can't cry.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

ISTJ

Being able to put anything involving feeling/emotions (mine or someone else's) into words. 

Example: An old school friend recently lost their son-in-law. I feel terrible for her, her daughter and her 5 year-old grandson, but I cannot force myself to even write "I'm so sorry" because it just feels wrong/awkward/insincere/trite. 

All verbal expression of emotion seems that way to me... doesn't matter whether I feel something or empathize/sympathize with someone else... words just don't work.


----------



## shawnad (Sep 23, 2015)

Taking proper care of myself. 

ESTJ


----------



## shawnad (Sep 23, 2015)

Hehe, I asked my significant other to tell me something I was bad at and he said, "Skipping the morning frappe."


----------



## victoriacatherine (Sep 23, 2015)

Performing physical tasks in front of other people.
ISFJ


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Paying attention to details that don't seem relevant. Kinesthetic intelligence. Handling criticism. Being creative without being a perfectionist.


----------



## Immy (Sep 23, 2015)

PROCRASTINATION! 

Stopping and starting numerous projects and only completing a very small portion of them. 

Lack of focus. My mind is all over the place ;P.

I'm can be super random/weird and sometimes I think I overwhelm peeps...I find it challenging to remain poised.


----------



## Immy (Sep 23, 2015)

Double post! xP


----------



## Theobruh (Jul 31, 2014)

Immy said:


> PROCRASTINATION!
> 
> Stopping and starting numerous projects and only completing a very small portion of them.
> 
> ...


So are you bad at procrastinating?


----------



## Immy (Sep 23, 2015)

Komorebi said:


> So are you bad at procrastinating?


I fucking wish


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

ISTP

Public speaking
Dancing
Singing
Drawing
Self-motivation


----------



## raskoolz (May 26, 2014)

Conversation escalation to build repoire 

(small talk, talking with someone you "know" but don't really know.)

INFP


----------



## Judgment_Knight (Feb 1, 2015)

I cry all the time. I don't even know why!! INTP D:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm an INFP, and I'm terrible at doing anything physical because I'm very sensitive to textures and easily exhausted.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Keeping track of the time. Some days I'm known to say something like "Whoa! It's almost October? Wait! When did it become September? Wasn't it just May 1st the other day?"


INFJ


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Anything and everything related to speaking.

Either INFx or ISFx.


----------



## LeftEyeDominant (Aug 15, 2015)

Figuring out my type (and also basically my true self)

XXXX


----------



## HR32 (Aug 2, 2015)

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Not doodling. Responding immediately to my environment. Focusing with background noises. Doing things I have no investment in. Spelling without spellcheck. Spelling with spellcheck. Staying emotionally stable during ENFP rants...
> 
> INFJ


I love you. In a completely non-creepy internet stranger kind of way. :tongue:


----------



## crb (Sep 18, 2015)

~Remembering things
~Planning anything
~Details/Facts
~Asking for help

ENFP


----------



## crb (Sep 18, 2015)

wingedfriend said:


> figuring out my type (and also basically my true self)
> 
> xxxx


lol!!!!!!


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

I suck at dancing
I have almost no grace (most people would disagree) i"m clumsy as ever
im bad at making people feel better (although I give good advice)


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Most sports, ESFP

The irony, right?


----------



## Jenko (Sep 11, 2014)

handicraft as use of scissors, glueing, folding, this kind of thing, always suffered on those ''kid like art classes''


----------



## Squirrel54 (Sep 25, 2015)

As an INFJ, I suck at handling Customer Service jobs. I do amazing at the service part, but issue is, people don't want good service, they want someone to yell at. I did a customer service call center job for 3 months, I had the highest satisfaction rating on my team of people who had been there for years, but had to quit after nearly falling to depression from my Fe becoming overloaded from constant conflict.


----------



## stripedfurball (Jun 7, 2015)

Walking in high heels, INFP. The most I can manage are Dansko clogs, and I even managed to fall and twist my ankle in those. So, it's usually sneakers, birkenstocks, or flats.


----------



## ObservantFool (Apr 1, 2015)

'Street smart' things like establishing connections with the right people and knowing how to find deals; being charismatic/self-promoting, researching things in-depth, reading without falling asleep, and performing tasks that require manual precision.


----------



## untested methods (May 8, 2015)

Following long written or verbal instructions and keeping things in order. I remember the day my schoolteachers gave up on trying to organize me. So many crushed hopes and dreams.

INFP.



LostScrew said:


> Still, I've gotta do it 'cause some bastard decided I'm only worth as much as how firmly I can vibrate my palms into his.


You make it sound like a lot more fun than it is.


----------



## runnerveran (Dec 19, 2011)

life:dry:





INTP


----------



## retrologik (Sep 29, 2015)

being practical


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

INTJ.

Anything mechanical/physical rather than abstract/mathematical/conceptual/intuitive. I suck at physics. I'm also terrible at noticing things around me - I often get told that a bomb could go off and I wouldn't notice! Every time I go out whoever I'm with may point out someone that we walk past and I wouldn't know - I seem to just ignore people.


----------



## Lord Necro (Jun 15, 2014)

Not fully understanding poetry to its intended meaning - INTJ


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Elaihr said:


> I'm an INFJ and I'm really terrible at that too.. Which sometimes gets embarrassing, if I read a text from someone during class or at work, it probably looks very suspicious. Either I look like I suddenly fell in love with my notebook, or whoever is watching isn't stupid, and immediately realise I'm doing something I shouldn't be. My poker face sucks.


Yep, this is me, too. I've read a text or something in front of others and apparently made a face and didn't even realize it. I look up to see them giving me a strange look. 

Surprisingly, I'm not too bad at poker. I guess it's because it's a game and not a person.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Any puzzles that's more than 50 pieces 
Any form of sport or dancing that has rules to it 
Forgetting and misplacing things
Styling hair 
Applying on makeup 

I'm so clumsy and careless it's ridiculous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

math
planning/strategizing
brainstorming
following directions
not zoning out during conversations
remembering names/dates (I'm good at remembering faces though)
knowing how much something should/would cost (I'd fail miserably on The Price is Right)
filtering out background sounds
getting pop culture references
coming up with a lot of things to say or add to a conversation, or generally goofing around

Ixxx



jennalee said:


> planning ahead
> following instructions
> remembering to do small tasks
> procrastinating
> ...


You and I share a lot of the same unstrengths


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Any puzzles that's more than 50 pieces
> Any form of sport or dancing that has rules to it
> *Forgetting and misplacing things*
> *Styling hair *
> ...


The bold is me, too. I'm so clueless on what to do with my hair. Half the time when it's longer it ends up in a ponytail or braid or just left down straight... And when it's short I just pin my hair back so it's not in my face. I had a pixie cut for awhile, but it was the most boring pixie ever because I didn't know what to do with it. 

And I am forever putting something down and forgetting where I put it later.


----------



## MyEvilTwin (Sep 27, 2015)

ENTP


Getting stuff done. I have a million projects but I just don't seem...


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

STP

Organized Team Sports- I did not grow up in a sports household so gym class did not appeal to me. I did really like Hockey tho, but never joined parents did not want to pay those fees. 

Math- Terrible just terrible

Intuition- I did not write this in an N vs S way, like with the function and debates here. I meant on practical level I think that has always been something I struggled with. Big reason I sometimes wonder if I am ESTP because inferior Ni would make alot of sense for me. And my Fe seems more developed then others with inferior Fe my age. But I seem more Ti then Se. Shrugs. Anyways I suck at intuition. I can oddly see some things coming from a mile away and plan accordingly. But yet have zero skill to know how to react. Usually this is in regards to human interaction and stuff. My Ni is whacky. "Follow you intuition" people say (what the fuck do you mean is my thoughts-every time I follow my intuition I look like a whack job that should be committed, its better I do not follow my intuition lol-it terrifies me).

Remembering manual details-Memory in some ways. For example a procedure or game. If I do not do it regular I will need to the entire process in front of me again. I think I avoid cards for this reason. I have no idea how the hell I can remember some details like what someone wore in the 3rd week of 1995 to a family party but I cannot remember how to play a game I played 6 months prior. I guess it would be more retaining the stuff not so much learning it. Alot of people really like games tho. So hmm. I will play Cards Against Humanity with friends every few months win the game but yet still need to be reminded how the hell to play the game. (I think my friends think I am special ed because of this)


----------



## monthlydinners (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm an INFP and I'm terrible at dancing (or most things dealing with motor skills for that matter), committing to things, and staying awake during class. I'm pretty great at most other things, but I'm terrible at not being a narcissist.


----------



## sleeepy (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm hopelessly horrible at math
I'm an ISFJ


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

So far I've been really bad at dying, so that's good!


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

People, emotions, trusting, doing paperwork, seeing the world in grey, being loved, believing, and I'm obviously not a cook, hostess, etc.. INTJ.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Not zoning out (mind just wanders) and reading directions (I just dive in without a clue...it's like a puzzle), ENFP...


----------



## HR32 (Aug 2, 2015)

Karolina said:


> Being funny.
> INTJ


funnily enough this made me laugh 

I'm terrible at remembering peoples names.
The moment they introduce themselves hello my name is... I hear the name, but it just does not register. They walk away and I sit there thinking what the hell was his/her name 

Also birthdays. Why the hell are is 80% of people born in October. You make my brain hurt.


----------



## The Hammer (Aug 24, 2015)

1- Displaying any sort of vulnerability (particularly emotional) to those outside my family
2- Making personal statements without analysis or having reasons to back them up

ISTP 8w9.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Riding a bike. Sad but true.

INFJ


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Elaihr said:


> I also have trouble thinking while moving. This is apparently very troublesome to those around me, especially my ENFP fiance. He wants to find out what to make for dinner while strolling through the store. I can't do that, there's too many impressions and it drains too much mental energy for me to think about what to make for dinner at the same time as I'm trying not to knock things over, or to not bump into people (I hate bumping into people). So I really have to stand still to think. It goes a lot faster, and better.
> 
> I'm not great at physical multi tasking. I can think of many things and keep track of many topics in a discussion, but doing anything while using my body? Nope. I can't even pee and think too much at the same time. It's like I have a switch, body-on + brain-off vs brain-on + body-off.


I'm terrible at thinking "in the moment" too. Trying to come to some kind of solution or decision to something while that thing is actually happening... I just look like a flaky moron. My impulse is to just not get involved with it, it's too late to care. 

I can't even talk and walk at the same time. I get too absorbed in the talking and then wander aimlessly on autopilot until I realize I don't know what direction I went in lol. It's like the navigating part of my brain is being used for the conversation. 
-INTJ


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm terrible at:
1-Lying: Although I can keep a straight face, I hate lying and therefore can't go through with a lie even in situations where a white lie is better than the blunt truth.
2-Empathy: I can't relate to people's emotions and I feel awkward when someone is expecting me to empathize with them but I can't.
3-Trusting people
4- Memorizing stuff

_~ INTJ ~_


----------



## jakeskye (Oct 12, 2015)

Finishing creative projects such as novels instead of jumping on another idea and starting another one

Being dishonest and going against my morals when a situation calls for it 

Not getting overly agitated internally when someone says something that conflicts drastically with my values or an issue I care about

INFP.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

ENTJ or ISTP.


Anything that requires me to sit down and tediously review paperwork. I'm a simple 'shake my hand, make a deal - simple contract' man.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Telling jokes without stepping on personal boundaries. Getting close to people. Choosing 1 major and sticking with it.


----------

